# CSS Training



## logau (22 May 2004)

I am  about to go on the in-house version of the Army Tactical Ops Course for CSS in Gagetown. You may be interested in some Flash Cards I made at  http://www.flashcardexchange.com 

Flashcards can help you cram stuff into your head quite fast

Click these links - they are flash cards for my course. Set font to 12 and then click continue button of each item Its easy to figure out
First scroll down once you click the item, set to Questions A-Z
Font Size = 12
Then start clicking the continue button on the bottom of first box
Once you know them by heart - go attack the Soviet Union or whatever tin pot dictator is holding up the march of history   


 http://www.flashcardexchange.com/my_card_set.php?id=245763 
 http://www.flashcardexchange.com/my_card_set.php?id=245783 
 http://www.flashcardexchange.com/my_card_set.php?id=245892 
 http://www.flashcardexchange.com/my_card_set.php?id=245895 
 http://www.flashcardexchange.com/my_card_set.php?id=245894


----------



## Superman (22 May 2004)

Doesnt work...


----------



## MedCorps (23 May 2004)

Good luck on ATOC.  Not a bad course, esp if you are not a Reg Force Log O (they all complained that much of the content was a revisit of Phase IV).  

I was a good course IMHO, learned tons (not a Log). and met some good people.  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## logau (24 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Superman:
> [qb] Doesnt work... [/qb]


I think they want your email and then it will.


----------



## logau (12 Jun 2004)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Good luck on ATOC.   Not a bad course, .....



Wasn't as tough as I expected.   The entire CTC Gagetwon complex was very impressive and should be advertised more. We had a 2.5 day CPX with JANUS and all the service Bn components deployed. That was very complex and brought home the idea you have to be thinking 6-12 hours ahead all the time.

All in all RUN don't walk to CTC Gagetown


----------

